# Piedmont Bottling Works, Lenoir, NC bottle



## gohunt (Sep 24, 2014)

Somebody help me by giving me some info about this bottle I bought at the flea market this past Saturday.  As the title says, it says in the slug Piedmont Bottling Works, Lenoir, North Car. with the "Works" being inside the diamond and all the other words around the outside of the diamond.  Under the slug but on the front says "Registered" and "this bottle not to be sold".  Nothing on the bottom.  On the back, around the bottom says "OB Co 734".So I go to the website "glassbottlemarks.com" and find an OB Co as"O.B.CO……………..Ohio Bottle Company, Newark Ohio (1904-1905). Short-lived merger of 3 factories. Later merged with several other plants to form the American Bottle Company." Is that this bottle, 1904-1905?It has lots of air bubbles, very thick glass especially the bottom, and is generally in very good shape with no chips anywhere.thx,


----------



## BottleCapKid (Sep 26, 2014)

You would be correct. This bottle should date around 1900-1905. Good NC bottle. Another hint on dating the bottle is the fact it is Piedmont Bottling Works instead of Piedmont Bottling Company or Co. The Piedmont bottling Co came later and Works is earlier.


----------



## gohunt (Sep 26, 2014)

Great, thanks for the info. I gave $3 for it last Saturday. Wonder what it's worth? Surely more than that......


----------



## BottleCapKid (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah it's worth a little more then $3.  Haha good find


----------



## gohunt (Sep 26, 2014)

any idea what was bottled in this bottle back in the day?


----------



## BottleCapKid (Sep 29, 2014)

A flavored drink or soda most likely would have been in this bottle.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 30, 2014)

Good looking bottle.  See the painted label ones all the time, rarely the embossed ones.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2014)

gohunt said:
			
		

> "O.B.CO……………..Ohio Bottle Company, Newark Ohio (1904-1905). Short-lived merger of 3 factories. Later merged with several other plants to form the American Bottle Company." Is that this bottle, 1904-1905?


Not necessarily, the mold could have been used for a number of years later by the new owners of the glass maker. Same with the works vs company thing. 04-10 or so is still possible. since it's a plate insert, that might have been redone with a name change easily though. It's a good one no matter.


----------

